

Show HN: First startup, first app: Kwixer - rod_h

Greetings !
https://www.kwixer.com<p>We’re two freshly graduated students and we’ve developed our first smartphone app called Kwixer with 0 funds!<p>Kwixer enables you to share and review what you do like what movies you’ve watched, what songs you’ve listened to, what books you’ve read, what video games you’ve played and which restaurants you went to.<p>Kwixer is unique because of its social recommendation engine, let’s say you’ve watched “Skyfall” and loved it; Kwixer will not only recommend you other James Bond movies or other action movies your friends loved but will also recommend theme songs from the movie like the song “Skyfall” from Adele.
We cross reference a lot of data so you’d discover the things you’re about to love.<p>This is our first app and first version; we’ve developed on iOS and windows phone and working on the android app, we know we need to do a lot of UX improvements to make it simpler, please give us a lot of feedback and let us know what you think!
Our data comes mostly from Freebase, iTunes and Foursquare. Both our apps are native, we built our own transitions we wanted to feel different so let us know ;)...And finally our backend is developed with .net.
======
bryanjos
Looks pretty cool. I signed up to get notified when the android version will
be available. Another source of data that you may want to look into is Factual
(<http://www.factual.com/>). I recently found out about them and using their
data for a small side project I'm working on.

~~~
rod_h
Thank you!! indeed they seem to have interesting data we could use! Good luck
on the project you're working on!

------
nmcfarl
Clickable Link: <https://www.kwixer.com>

------
jawerty
Real nice, this is great motivation for a social app i'm developing. Good
work.

~~~
rod_h
Thank you! good luck on yours! Its even greater motivation for us to hear this
inspired you!

------
Goopplesoft
I like the site, looks clean but new. Good job!

~~~
rod_h
Thanks!

------
amit9
great work.. :)

~~~
rod_h
Thank you!!

------
dkisit
awesome landing page!

~~~
rod_h
Thank you!

